# TV Philips 21pt534a/77b se apaga al cabo de 7 segundos



## menduco (Mar 15, 2009)

buenas aca estoy nuevamente con una falla similar al tema del tele philco,la istoria de este tele empezo asi

mi vecino estaba viendo tele en su casa y de repente se apaga el tele,logicamente lo q hizo es encenderlo nuevamente y se apagaba lo hhhizo vareias veces seguidas y el tele hizo lo mismo
 Lo mire y claramente tenia razon al encender el tele,se pone la pantalla azul pro no agarra ninguna imagen,permanece en ese estado 7 segundos y se apaga,no ay audio pero si durante esos 7 segundos puedo cambiar el tele subir y bajar el volumen(pro no emite sonido)

Procedi a abrir el tele ,lo limpie y le repase soldaduras en la parte de fuente,flayback,horizontal,vertical y un integrado q va un disipador q en este momento no recuerdo el modelo del mismo

Luego lo probe obteniendo los mismos resultados


Espero obtener consejos suyos paa ver como pudo solucionarlo

este es el modlo del tele 21pt534a/77b


----------



## MARCOS CEDEÑO (Mar 19, 2009)

lo mas seguro es q se  haya activado el circuito d  proteccion,* algun problema con la salida horizontal,al querer encenderlo varias veces,puedes dañar otros componenetes.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 19, 2009)

Me huele a procesador, sintonizador o memoria, si sale una pantalla azul significa que no hay entrada de video presente y actua el killer y se presenta una pantalla de color azul en vez de las tipicas burbujas blancas y negras. Lo de los 7 segundos puede ser un apagado automatico al saltar esta propia pantalla. Si tiene euroconector enchufa un video o mejor otra tele mira a ver que pasa.

PD: en el titulo del post pon también el modelo del televisor para que sea mas facil de buscar a futuros foreros.
saludos!


----------



## menduco (Mar 20, 2009)

muchas gracias x sus respuestas, pense q podia ser el sintonizador pero nose cmo probarlo, voy a probar lo otro de conectarle una señal de video externa para ver q es lo q sucede


gracias x sus aportes


----------



## unleased! (Mar 20, 2009)

Probando lo del euroconector se sabe si es del sintonizador, por eso lo puse, es la forma mas rápida para focalizar el problema. Si al conectar el cable la imagen no cambia entonces puedes descartar el sintonizador, abría que ir al integrado que procesa el vídeo...

saludos!


----------



## menduco (Abr 27, 2009)

buenas me desapareci un buen tiempo porque tenia que rendir en la facu...... volviendo al tema le conecte al tv audio y video de un DVD y la imagen durante ese tiempo se ve perfecta pero no hay nada de audio.

unleased que es eso del euroconector?

ya puedo descartar que sea el integrado de video no?


----------



## unleased! (Abr 28, 2009)

El *euroconector* es un conector normalizado de 21 pines diseñado en Francia a principios de los años 80 por el que se transmite tanto video como audio en ambas direcciones. En los aparatos presenta este conector:





Y el cable de conexión es este:








Los televisores lo suelen llevar por norma excepto los mas viejos. Aunque acabo de descargar el manual de este y no trae euroconector. Trae salida por RCA. Conectastes el cable de audio?
Mira que el conector esté bién conectado. También mira en el menú del DVD y de la tele que alomejor tienes alguna opción incorrecta en sonido o el mute puesto (el silencio).
Si necesitas el manual de usuario de la tele lo tienes aquí:
http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/2/21pt534a_77b/21pt534a_77b_mif_esp.pdf
Saludos.


----------



## menduco (Abr 30, 2009)

claro este tv no trae ese conector. Asi q conecte audio y video las entradas de RCA de audio y video obteniendo lo comentado anteriormente


----------



## unleased! (May 1, 2009)

Para el audio prueba a conectar una fuente que sepas con certeza que emita (por ejemplo un mp3). Hay un simple truco para saber si el integrado amplificador de sonido funciona bién. Coge con una mano y toca masa y con la otra sujetas un destornillador por la parte metálica. Con el destornillador toca cada una de las patas y en una o dos tienes que escuchar un zumbido en alterna por los altavoces. Si no escuchas nada entoces algún problema hay, esto con el tv encendido. Para el video, bueno, lo interesante es el porqué no va el audio pero para ir haciendo puedes testear los voltajes y las señales. En este link está el esquemático del chasis de tu TV. En la página 7 está el plano de la parte del video:
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,2662/
Comprueba el sintonizador (tuner). Hay un 7805 y algún que otro zener que también deberías darle un vistazo.
Saludos.


----------



## will18610076 (Sep 6, 2009)

buenas estoy buscando los planos de un tv phills de los viejos


----------



## sergioaldana (Sep 7, 2009)

hola gente ,soy nuevo en este foro pero tengan me en cuenta .....
will, yo estube 2 dias con una falla parecida a esa en un tv philips y descubri la falla, lo q me hacia el tv a mi era , arrancaba con audio y video , el audio perfecto pero el video no,mas omenos en 7 u 8 seg se apagaba , si pasaba los canales no se apagaba , me tire por el lado de el video q visualmente tenia un problema ,despues de revisar el micro ,la memoria y toda la etapa de video y encontrar todo bien , me di cuenta de q el catodo azul del trc no estaba , con el osciloscopio controle la llegada de la señal del azul y esta presente en el zocalo , controle el catodo del rojo y del verde y tambien estaban , obviamente en el trc estaba el problema , cambie el trc y el tv anduvo perfecto 

malditos tv philips .... cuando los dejaran de fabricar ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## will18610076 (Sep 7, 2009)

bueno mi pana yo tengo es un problema con el horizontal aparte q el numeo de serial q aparece en el tv ese de miercoles no aparece no los consigo, pero no consigo los planos de ese circuito para ver como trabaja, estoy buscando los planos a ver como lo reparo y la valla del sonido ya la repare era una tonteria, y bueno estoy en busca de esos planos


----------



## sergioaldana (Sep 8, 2009)

q modelo de tv es ?


----------

